# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Εργαλεία χρήσιμα στην συντήρηση δικτύων.

## Sthol

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ασχοληθεί με μικρά δίκτυα, κεραίες wifi κτλ. Εν όψει καλοκαιριού ένα ξενοδοχείο μου ζήτησε να είμαι υπεύθυνος για τα access point που έχει στο ξενοδοχείο σε περίπτωση που κάποιο έχει θέμα. Μέχρι τώρα τα βασικά μου εργαλεία είναι ένα λάπτοπ για τις ρυθμίσεις, το κινητό για το speed test και ένα ethernet cable tester. Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο εργαλείο που θα μου φανεί χρήσιμο σε αυτήν την δουλεία το οποίο έχετε να μου προτείνετε;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## leosedf

Κανένα πινελάκι για να ξεσκονίζεις.

----------


## SV1JRT

Εξαρτάτε από το ....budget που έχεις να διαθέσεις !!
Για σοβαρά μηχανήματα για την δουλειά, το μαλλί μπορεί να φτάσει εύκολα τα 20 - 30 χιλιάρικα.

.

----------


## leosedf

Θα μπορούσε να τσιμπήσει και κανένα αναλυτάκι https://www.metageek.com/products/wi-spy/

----------

Gaou (08-04-19)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Θα μπορούσε να τσιμπήσει και κανένα αναλυτάκι https://www.metageek.com/products/wi-spy/



Καλόοο...
Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το AirMagnet Survey Pro + Planner στο γραφείο.
https://enterprise.netscout.com/prod...rmagnet-survey
(Περίπου στα 5.000 ευρώ το κουστούμι).

.

----------


## picdev

δεν νομίζω να δουλεύει στο χίλτον για να θέλει σπεκτρουμ για τα 3 ap που θα έχει το ξενοδοχείο

----------


## Sthol

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας! 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ενδιαφερόμουνα για πιο low badget εργαλεία. π.χ μέχρι 300 ευρώ.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας! 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ενδιαφερόμουνα για πιο low badget εργαλεία. π.χ *μέχρι 300 ευρώ*.



Ααα... Μπράβο.
ΕΤΣΙ έπρεπε να ξεκινήσεις λοιπόν στο πρώτο σου πόστ.
Λοιπόν, για τα χρήματα που διαθέτεις:
1) Μια *ΚΑΛΗ*  (και εννοώ ΚΑΛΗ) πρέσα για UTP βύσματα.
2) Ενα σακουλάκι UTP RJ45 βύσματα.
3) Ενα *ΚΑΛΟ* "Τζιτζίκι" (wire tracer) για να βρίσκεις που πάει κάθε UTP.
4) Μία καλή αμπεροτσιμπίδα με ενσωματωμένο πολύμετρο για να κάνεις troubleshooting την τροφοδοσία. 

Μέχρι εδώ είσαι κάπου πάνω απο τα 300€

.

----------


## kioan

Αυτά που είπε ο Σωτήρης θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν σίγουρα. Από εκεί και πέρα, για πιο εξειδικευμένα πράγματα θα το κρίνεις εσύ στην πορεία βάσει του τι θα κάνεις.

----------


## nick1974

wire tracker με δυνατοτητα ethernet και rj45 τυπου πομπου δεκτη ενσυρματο (ας ειναι και της πλακας) και ενα ΚΑΛΟ wire tracker πομπου δεκτη ασυρματο που δεν πρεπει να τσιγκουνευτεις να παρεις οσο αντεχει το budget σου (προσωπικα στα δικα μου κανω μοντα και τα μετατρεπω σε αρκετα watt γιατι τα δουλευω μεσα σε πλοια που ειναι γυρω γυρω σιδερο και στη μεση ατσαλι, αλλα για κανονικα κτηρια ενα καλο του εμποριου σε καλυπτει)
Επισεις.δωσε βαση και στον κοφτη (οκ τα ξεπερασαμε λιγο τα 300 )

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Sthol

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια σας! 
Όντως τώρα που λέμε wire tracker, έχετε κάποιο να προτείνεται;

----------


## ipso

https://www.google.com/search?client...=fluke+pro+200

----------


## picdev

καλησπέρα στη παρέα ήρθε η ώρα μου να αγοράσω οικονομικά εργαλεία για εγκατάσταση δικτύου.
Μερικά που έχω βρει 
tester με οθόνη που να βλέπει κάθε καλώδιο που πάει ξεχωριστά 
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/5975201/SC-8108.html


https://www.e-shop.gr/lanberg-univer...s-p-PER.758174

θα ήθελα πρόταση για πρέσα και καρφωτικό ?

----------


## Sthol

> καλησπέρα στη παρέα ήρθε η ώρα μου να αγοράσω οικονομικά εργαλεία για εγκατάσταση δικτύου.
> Μερικά που έχω βρει 
> tester με οθόνη που να βλέπει κάθε καλώδιο που πάει ξεχωριστά 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/5975201/SC-8108.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.e-shop.gr/lanberg-univer...s-p-PER.758174
> ...



Καλησπέρα φίλε. Χωρίς να έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία, αν κρίνεις ειδικά από το γεγονός ότι ζητούσα και εγώ ακριβώς την ίδια βοήθεια ένα χρόνο πριν έχω να σου πω τα εξής.

Το tester το συγκεκριμένο δεν το έχω δουλέψει, αλλά φαίνεται βολικό όσων αφορά το ότι δεν πρέπει να κοιτάζεις και τις δύο μεριές του καλωδίου για να δεις αν έχει γίνει σωστά η σύνδεση κτλ.
Αυτό που δουλεύω εγώ είναι το UNI-T 682, το οποίο σαν cable tester είμαι ευχαριστημένος, αλλά όχι το ίδιο και σαν wire tracer. "Βρίσκει" το καλώδιο σε απόσταση γύρω στους 30-40 πόντους πιο μακριά, ενώ ένα άλλο που δούλευα όταν ήμουν στρατό (Δεν θυμάμαι τι εταιρίας ήταν) ναι μεν έκανε ένα μικρό θόρυβο στους 30-40 πόντους για να ξέρεις ότι πλησιάζεις το καλώδιο, αλλά όχι τον κακό χαμό του UNI-T. Θα πάω μάλλον στο fluke που προτείνει ο συνάδελφος στο επόμενο διάστημα. 
Από πρέσα χρησιμοποιώ αυτή της Knipex, το παράπονο μου είναι ίδιο με εκείνο των συναδέλφων στις κριτικές του σκρουτζ. Για Knipex περίμενα και εγώ πιο στοιβαρή κατασκευή. Βέβαια έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει και πολλές κινέζικες στο παρελθόν η διαφορά είναι αισθητή. Ειδικά στην ποιότητα του μετάλλου, καθώς εγώ μένω και εργάζομαι σε νησί, και οι κινέζικες στον 1ο 2ο μήνα πετάγανε σκουριά, ενώ αυτή τίποτα.
Όσον αφορά τους απογυμνωτές καλωδίων, εγώ ακόμα η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω βολευτεί κάποιον και προτιμώ να κάνω αυτήν την δουλειά με το κοφτάκι. Χρησιμοποιώ της Piergiacomi προς το παρόν. Εννοείται ότι με το κοφτάκι δεν κόβεις κάτι άλλο πέρα από καλώδια μικρής διατομής χαλκού. Έχω 1-2 κοφτάκια κινέζικα για να κόβω tire ups κτλ.

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλησπέρα Ακι,
Το τέστερ sc-8108 το δουλεύω καιρό τώρα. Είναι αρκετά καλό. παίρνει μέχρι 8 "FAR-END" module για να τεστάρεις μέχρι 8 UTP με την μία.
Πολύ καλή αγορά, αλλα δες το στο eBay. Τα μισά λεφτά...  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOYAFA-NF-8...0AAOSwROteddx4


Για πρέσα ΜΟΝΟ KNIPEX....
Οι ανώνυμες πρέσες είναι για τα μπάζα. Μόνο για τελείως ερασιτεχνική χρήση κάνουν.

.

----------

kioan (29-03-20)

----------


## nestoras

Στις εγκαταστασεις δομημενης καλωδιωσης η πρεσσα πρακτικα δε χρησιμοποιειται καθολου. Στις μικτονομησεις πρωτιμάμε ετοιμα patch cords πλυν εξαιρετικων περιπτωσεων.
Τα απαραιτητα εργαλεια ειναι ενας καλος απογυμνωτης για utp, ενα καλό "καρφωτικό" τυπου krone κι ενα καλο κοφτακι (χωρις φαλτσο στην κοπτικη ακμή, πχ: https://www.toolstore.gr/knipex-7803...l#.XoC0LmlRXqs  ).

Επίσης οι "πρέσσες" που ειναι ετσι:

Screenshot_20200329-173157_Chrome.jpg

Ειναι πολυ κατώτερες απο τις πρέσσες που πατάνε ετσι:

Screenshot_20200329-173138_Chrome.jpg

Ακόμη κι οταν προκειται για knipex. Οι πρωτες πατανε ανομοιομορφα τα μαχαιρακια κι οχι ακριβως παραλληλα. Οποτε προτεινω αν δε θελεις να δωσεις 90 ευρω για πρεσσα καλυτερα να παρεις μια noname 2ου τυπου παρα μια knipex 1ου τυπου (25 ευρω). Το σημαντικο ειναι να ειναι ολη μεταλλικη και να μην εχεις πλαστικα μερη (περα απο τα χερουλια).

Για tester και ερασιτεχνικη χρηση παρε οτι σε βολεψει γιατι οι επαγγελματικοι που βγαζουν πιστοποιησεις) ξεφευγουν αρκετα σε τιμη.

----------

CybEng (07-04-20)

----------


## picdev

> Καλησπέρα Ακι,
> Το τέστερ sc-8108 το δουλεύω καιρό τώρα. Είναι αρκετά καλό. παίρνει μέχρι 8 "FAR-END" module για να τεστάρεις μέχρι 8 UTP με την μία.
> Πολύ καλή αγορά, αλλα δες το στο eBay. Τα μισά λεφτά...  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOYAFA-NF-8...0AAOSwROteddx4
> 
> 
> Για πρέσα ΜΟΝΟ KNIPEX....
> Οι ανώνυμες πρέσες είναι για τα μπάζα. Μόνο για τελείως ερασιτεχνική χρήση κάνουν.
> 
> .



δεν το ειχα δει η αλήθεια ειναι, επειδή απο κίνα δεν θα ερθουν ποτέ, ειδη περιμένω 3 μήνες πράγματα.
θα τα πάρω απο amazon που έβαλα και επαγγελματικό αφμ.
θα δω και καμια πρέσα σαν αυτή που λεει ο νέστωρας , μια φορά θα τα δουλέψω για το σπίτι μου που ανακαινίζω , δεν με βλέπω για knipex

----------


## mitsus78

Έχω αντίστοιχη πρέσα σε SAS. Την έχω 10-11 χρόνια. Δεν την έχω πολυδουλεψει (έκανα-δεν έκανα 1000 πρεσαρισματα) αλλά είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημενος.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

